# [GAME][FREE] Cube Run 3D



## Deleted (Feb 24, 2012)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 

*☆Cube Run 3D☆* is an amazing cube runner game you can download for *FREE*!
Test your reflexes as you race within the awesome matrix-style world. Touche the screen to turn and to avoid obstacles, collect coins and buy power ups, unlock new characters, and see how far you can run!
Challenge your friend thanks to HeyZap *leaderboard and challenges*. At the end of the game, if you have HeyZap installed, you'll automatically submit your score to online leaderboard.
Avoid cubes in order to get the highest score and earn coins. The more your score rises, the more the game speeds up, and the more you earn coins. Coins will allow you to buy new ships and shields in the virtual store. You can get up to *3 different ships upgrades and a lot of upgrades from the store*.
Collect Magnets to get all the money around a wide range.
Collect Shields to protect the ships from cubes.
The world is generated randomly, everything is new every time you play a new game.
*Upgrades:*
☆Special objects more frequent
☆Magnets duration
☆Shields duration
☆Head start
☆Ship graphic upgrade
☆Buy gems

PLAY STORE: CUBE RUN 3D


----------

